# appeared to flip a switch to turn on



## lucia84

Hola, ¿me podéis ayudar con la traducción?

Many microalgae appeared to flip a switch to turn on production of TAGs.

La verdad es que estoy bastante perdida.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Por favor, ¿nos puedes ayudar con algo de contexto, Lucia84?


----------



## lucia84

Os escribo algo mas de contexto

Much of the program´s research focused attention on the elusive lipid trigger.This trigger refers to the observation that, under environmental stress, many microalgae appeared to flip a switch to turn on production of TAGs. Nutrient deficiency was the major factor studied.

¿es suficiente?Si hace falta puedo poner más


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

lucia84 said:


> Os escribo algo mas de contexto
> 
> Much of the program´s research focused attention on the elusive lipid trigger.This trigger refers to the observation that, under environmental stress, many microalgae appeared to flip a switch to turn on production of TAGs. Nutrient deficiency was the major factor studied.
> 
> ¿es suficiente?Si hace falta puedo poner más


Pues, para serte sincera, no estoy muy segura de cómo traducir tu frase.  Pero el motor de búsqueda me ha dado algunas ideas.  De pronto este hilo te ayuda un poco: to flip the switch.


----------



## jalibusa

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Pues, para serte sincera, no estoy muy segura de cómo traducir tu frase. Pero el motor de búsqueda me ha dado algunas ideas. De pronto este hilo te ayuda un poco: to flip the switch.


Deja ver por favor el resultado de tu intento para traducir la frase.


----------



## cabazorro

Mi intento


"Muchos de los programas de investigación centraban o enfocaban su atención en la escurridiza o evasiva descomposición de lípidos, esta descomposición refiere que bajo ambiente de tensión o tensionante, algunas microalgas parecían de golpe (bruscamente) activar la producción de TAGs (*Triacyl glycerol). *La deficiencia nutricional era el principal factor estudiado."

Seguramente tengo muchos errores, ojala y sirva como referencia


----------



## lucia84

Muchisimas gracias a todos por vuestro interes y vuestra ayuda en especial a ti cabazorro q me ha gustado tu traducción.


----------



## O Betanceiro

cabazorro said:


> Mi intento
> 
> 
> "Muchos de los programas de investigación centraban o enfocaban su atención en la escurridiza o evasiva descomposición de lípidos, esta descomposición refiere que bajo ambiente de tensión o tensionante, algunas microalgas parecían de golpe (bruscamente) activar la producción de TAGs (*Triacyl glycerol). *La deficiencia nutricional era el principal factor estudiado."
> 
> Seguramente tengo muchos errores, ojala y sirva como referencia


 

Perdonad que insista en lo de ayer, pero TRIGGER no puede traducirse como descomposición. La traducción disparador es un tanto literal, pero es la que se ha impuesto tanto en la informática e instrumentación, como en Biología. Ved, p.e., http://sameens.dia.uned.es/Trabajos/S1-7a/RVazquez/Trabajo%20Semanas%201-7.html (hacer ahí una búsqueda de Trigger).

Yo sugiero:

Much of the program´s research focused attention on the elusive lipid trigger.This trigger refers to the observation that, under environmental stress, many microalgae appeared to flip a switch to turn on production of TAGs. Nutrient deficiency was the major factor studied.

Buena parte de la investigación de este programa se centró en el estudio de un evasivo disparador de lípidos. Este disparo se refiere a la observación de que, bajo estrés ambiental, muchas microalgas parecen activar un interruptor que pone en marcha la producción de triglicéridos. El principal factor de estrés estudiado fue el déficit nutritivo.


----------



## lucia84

Muchas gracias por tu sugerencia la voy a tener en cuenta


----------



## cabazorro

Hola encontré esto el día de ayer y por ello decidí usar “descomponer” en la traducción de trigger, me pareció adecuado dado el tema. 
(sinónimo de disparar)
Saludos
http://diccionarios.elmundo.es/dicc...?busca=disparar&submit=+Buscar+&diccionario=2


----------

